# I need your help, fellow RVer's!



## alsgram66 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm trying to get in touch with  Rapid RV Sales and Rentals in Arlington, TN.  They have my motor home on a deal to sell it and they have disappeared from the radar - with my motor home still unaccounted for!  Does anyone have any information about this company or its front=man Jim Sadler?

I'm looking for my 2003 Monaco Dynasty, black with maroon and tan trim, triple slide, tag axle. last registered in Texas.  When I last saw it, it had a large fold-down satellite dish on the roof along with the regular dome tv satellite.  Please spread the word on this and keep your eyes peeled!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

RE: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Is this for real??? Did u have u'r rv on consighnment???
IMO i would get a hold of the THP and have them put out a stolen vehicle report on this ,,
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

RE: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Where about's is this dealer ship ,, have never heard of it myself???


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Sandy welcome , do as 730 suggested  call the THP and the local police dept. I would also go to the court house and find out who's name was on the business licence and try to locate that person. Also see who own the lot where the business was located and get as much info as you can  on the renter. Also in there any marking that we could be looking for i.e college logo NASCAR, NFL  anything that would set it out? SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS I hope all turns out for the good.


----------



## tallyo (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I hope you or your bank still has the title.


----------



## lledra66 (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Hi! Don't know if I'm in the right place but I am in the process of building an RV park in Lesser Slave Lake, Alberta, Canada. We have campgrounds in the area but nothing that caters to Class A & B RV's. We will be offering cement pads, security fence, showers, laundry and full service. We will be walking distance from the lake. Just looking for some input as to what people are looking for when choosing a place to stay. Any ideas are appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## alsgram66 (Feb 8, 2008)

RE: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I need to clear this up for Jim Sadler of Rapid RV.  I have finally been able to get in touch with him, thanks to the response of the RV community.  I have now spoken with the bank and find that he DID NOT pull any funny stuff on me.  He DID make an error with the bank which came back to me, the registered owner, as his not having paid as agreed.  There are details that don't need to be gone into, but bottom line - I had good reason to think he'd pulled one over on me; however,  HE HAS DONE NOTHING WRONG.  The bank was the primary problem.  Jim's a good guy - for 2 1/2 years has lived by his agreement with me.  I appreciate the responses that got Jim in touch with me.  Thanks to all of you who got in touch with either Jim or me.  All is resolved in a really messed up situation where communication was the biggest issue in the long run.


----------



## Pug007 (Feb 12, 2008)

RE: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

the dealership is in Arlington TN


----------



## utmtman (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Pug007 and alsgram66, I dont  know what kind of a scam you two are perpetuating but its getting old.  For anyone who reads this, this post has been been to death in half a dozen other groups with a great ending in all for this so called jerk Jim Sadler in TN being next to God when he is in fact a crook and a theif and is trying to get his crappy name cleared.  I question whether pug and alsgram  are one and the same person and also maybe this jim sadler himself.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I'm starting to think like you, Lee.

In any case, there's nothing we can do about it. None of us ever heard of the guy before, and probably wouldn't do any business with him now no matter what he or anyone else wrote.

Cindy, the moderator, could check the DNS numbers for all these "involved" posters, but I think it is just better to ignore them all from now on.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Tex u and Lee are so right, we don't need this type of trash on this forum. we are here yo help each other.not try to forth a scam.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Did i miss something??? now we have 2 scammers on this topic ,, or the same guy ,, ok when will it quit ,, i tired of salemen who don't pay thier dues to this sight and now con artist ,, man  :dead:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

If u don't cater to Class A's then what good is the park (sorry to all other rver's,, no offense intended) But most of the rv comunity has upsacle ,, high end Class A's ,, now if u want an rv resort ,, then u better be willing to acomidate all rv's ,, including BIG Class A's ,, so better go build some more spots ,, JMO and i'm sticking to it    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Pug007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

this is no scam you fool, just because I am asking for help also after reading about someone else who has been ripped off by this crook. I have never said anything about Jim Sadler being anything but a crook. I am just trying to find out how others have gotten their situation resolved, if posting this gets him to call me and brings resolution to this problem its worth it, isn't that what these forums are all about, people getting together to help one another???? and why respond if your not trying to help....you must be Jim Sadler trying to discredit anyone who bloggs about your sorry butt!!!!


----------



## Pug007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

guess you people have never had any problems eh? Just trying to find some kind of resolution to this problem. I guess Jim Sadler must be you if your trying to call me a scammer when I am just asking if anyone else has had this problem. This forum must just be for the perfect people..not for actually helping anyone thanks for nothing!!!!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

HEY PUG007 MOST OF US ARE VETERAN WHO FOUGHT  TO GIVE YOUR A** YOUR RIGHT OF FREEDOM OF SPEECH. HOWEVER, WE ARE VERY CAUTIOUS OF PEOPLE WHO USE THIS FORUM OTHER THAN SEEKING LEGIT HELP. I TO WAS DRAWN INTO YOUR QUESTION , BUT FEEL THAT I WOULD HAVE GOTTEN MORE INFO ON THE DEALER SHIP BEFORE I LEAVE MY MH FOR THEM TO SELL, BESIDE MOST BANKS DON'T MAKE THAT KIND OF MISTAKE. I KNOW FIRST HAND AS MY WIFE IS/WAS  RETIRED BANKER. AND THAT IS MY HUMBLE OPINION OF YOU


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

There is nothing left to do but ignore these posters. We can't help them. There is no use in arguing with them.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

They have been told on at least a half dozen other posts and sights how to get help and resolve the problem and yet they go to another and another and another forum and start the post all over again.  And believe me when I tell ya PUG I am a veteran also retired army and have worked as a sheriff and a US Marshal and I have told you what to do and where to get help and if you want to ignor that and call me names than so be it.   I would suggest you think twice and maybe even apologize.  You dont want to get on the bad side of me.   No one is going to call you from seeing posts on a forum board.  You need to go to all the proper authorities and get the help you need.   And how many times do you want people to tell you the same thing before you will get it in your mind and do what everyone has suggested instead of getting hostile?  My last question to you is how many more forums are you going to go to to ask this same question?


----------



## Pug007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I am also a Navy vet who has stood up for this country and its people. I have made 2 bloggs about this company and the next thing I know people are jumping on me for making it known that this person is a crook and that any Rv'ers that find themselves in a desperate situation to avoid this guy at all costs. I have no idea how many other bloggs you all have had to deal with I was just upset that the response that I got was negative towards me. I am not afraid of your credentials as far as being a cop or whatever and if you would like to call me and see that I am real that would be fine. I have contacted the better business bureau and the state attorneys office in TN, also I have contacted the FBI. If there are any other agencies that should be contacted I would be more than willing to contact them. If I offended anyone with my last blogg I am sorry, this has been a very trying time for us and I am on the ragged edge. I can assure you that I am not affiliated with this crooked company nor with Jim Sadler. I will not be posting any more about this matter and had not planned on it, I would like to know how many bloggs you all have seen though for the possibility of a class action suit against rapid sales. Again I am sorry for the harsh language in my last blogg but I would hope you all might understand about my response to being called a fake and trying to defraud anyone this is not my intent. I have not been privy to other posts on this matter unfortunately and did not realize there were so many, guess I am one of the last to be screwed by this company.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!



The point to posts like this is that there really isn't any point to them. None of us are in any position to help. None of us are going to get involved with anyone involved. 

It was said about P. T. Barnum and is true today ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

There we go ,, i'm sur Cindy would like a look at that ,,  :approve:  :approve:
Bty what forum do u run ,, just kinda asking ????


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Hey Guys,

I went through this thread and edited some of your posts so that no one is offended.  I don't think that Pug and Alsgram are one in the same but I'm still checking it out.  Actually, I was just contacted by another gentleman who saw this thread and said Jim Sadler ripped him off as well and wanted to get in touch with Pug and others who've been scammed by this guy.  Pug I emailed you his contact information.  Pug good luck - I hope you get your RV back.  Next time you think about having a dealer sell your RV please check them out.  You can post on here, "hey I'm thinking about having so-in-so sell my RV, what do you guys think?".  Also, check the Better Business Bureau website, your local clerk of the courts website to see if they have any old or active cases against them, etc.

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!!    :kiss:  :kiss:  :kiss:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Hey thanks Cindy for looking into this ,, and happy Valentines to u too


----------



## rott2448 (Feb 20, 2008)

RE: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

This is for alsgram66. I read your blog about Jim Sadler. Are you still able to contact him. I have lot's of questions for you. Please e-mail me. We are haveing issues at this time, along with many others. Thanks!  tusconstructionltd@gmail.com


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 20, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

They might not see your question here, you need to send them a Private message.  Go to their profile by clicking on their name.  On the lower left corner of the box, you will see a link to send a Private Message.  They will then get an e-mail alerting them to it.  Good Luck


----------



## ffranktly (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

hello there.  i am a brand new nubie!.........and i am going to re-open this can of worms to shed some light that i have.  i recently retired govt after 26 yrs, but i was not the stereotypical applicant for an rv, although my credit was good.  so i took over payments on a sight unseen 2000 monaco dynasty, w/67k miles.  drove from california to arlington, tn in november, and picked up the coach from there.  the salesman, not jim, over the phone told me the coach had been gone through thoroughly, and it was immaculate and perfect.  well, its not, and i feel like it was misrepresented, but i won't go into all that.  i received a temporary registration, and was on my way to visit my sister in wilmington, nc, where i have now been for 4 months, and i start back to calyforny on friday.  i have never seen any registration.  i have emailed 3 different times, with increasing concern, but no joy.  

a week ago, i received a letter from the lienholder of the note.  a company in south dakota, i believe, and if anybody needs it, i will provide details.  they said that "apparently rapid rv is having serious financial issues, and have not forwarded to us your past payments.  please submit them in the future directly to us".    so not groundbreaking news, but certainly shows there is a serious breach of ethics here, if not legal issues.  i certainly will have nothing more to do with them, or jim sadler, and i will contact the lienholder co. and see if i can obtain registration help through them.  

the coach has had many issues, but for some reason, i still like it and the lifestyle thus far.............cheers all!............ft


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

welcome to the forum ffranktly, sorry to hear about your problem, but it a lesson well learned. There are allot of good people on this forum that will help you out on some of your RV mechanical problems. Most are RV tech's and own their business some own a retail business with a shop and CAN help you out whenever they can .Any problems you have just post a new thread and relate the problem(s). as always enjoy your retirement and rv'ing


----------



## ffranktly (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

thanks very much for the welcome H2H1 !!!.........makes me feel better already!!..........frank


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 5, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Hey frank, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rott2448 (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Hello ffranktly, I responded to a forum in here about Jim Sadler a while ago. There are many of us trusting people involved in this (so far in about 10 different states). If you want more info. on this, e-mail me at tusconstructionltd@gmail.com   Thanks, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## golfcartguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I am new to this forum/site.  I too have been a victim of Rapid Sales, and Jim Sadler.  It sounds like a few of you have actually gotten your situation solved.  For me it has been quite some time, and I have yet to recieve my money.  Please pm me if you have gotten your problem with Jim Sadler and Rapid Sales solved, so that I may seek to be made whole.


----------



## ffranktly (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

sorry to hear this has happened to so many.  im glad we can spread the word and besmirch Sadler's name on this forum.  it seems he certainly has earned it!...............frank


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Well, actually, that isn't what we usually do on this forum. 

It's normally a lot more fun to solve some of the technical and route problems we RVers have. We can only offer you simpathy with this problem and very little advice on what seems to be a LEGAL issue. If you had asked our opinions on the situation BEFORE you got into it, we may have had something to help you with.

If you just want a bulletin board to broadcast about this evil person, this is really a poor place for that. You would be much better served starting a Yahoo Group called "Jim Sadler" or some such. You will be attacked by all of the big search engines (especially Yahoo's) within 5 days, and his name will be spread worldwide in no time. 

Then you will have accomplished both of your aims: spreading the message and having a place to discuss it.


----------



## golfcartguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I'd truly like to be made whole.  Just want to know how some of you got him to respond appropriately. ??


----------



## tcfain1234 (Mar 12, 2008)

RE: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I have info about Rapid Sales..........Anyone with a problem contact me at tcfain@comcast.net


----------



## golfcartguy (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

I have decided to tell my story, regarding Rapid Sales, and Jim Sadler, in hopes that nobody else has to go through anything like it again.  Bought Coach at Rapid Sales in November 2006.  It wasn't what I had traveled 800 miles to buy, but nonetheless bought one anyway.  I was told that when something I wanted came in, I could trade it in and apply the "broker fee" to the next one.  In January 2007, I traded the first coach in on another coach,  a Newmar Essex 45ft.  Within hours of leaving the lot, I was broke down on the side of a desolate road.  I phoned Jim Sadler, only to get cussed out, chewed out, and yelled at for calling.  (He actually mistook me for another client who purchased a coach on the same day, and had many mechanical issues as well).  I hung up the phone, and miraculously, 20 minutes later, the lights on the coach all came on, and it started up again.  Parked for the night, and the following day called Sadler to get my Extended Warranty information, as he didn't have it at the time of purchase.  Sadler gave me the information, I called, and much to my dismay, it had expired the month previous.  (Mind you, I would not have purchased this coach without it).  I called the Allison transmission people, got a tech guy, and was on the road again, albeit at 30-40 mph the rest of the way.  Called Sadler again, he said that Rapid Sales would take care of the repair, but to go to a Cummins dealer , instead of a Newmar dealer.  (He thought it might be under warranty, and not have to pay out of pocket).  I dropped it off at the Cummins dealer, 7 days later was told it was fixed. (told it was a loose battery connection...?)  Picked coach up, it broke down on the side of the freeway within 40 minutes.  (this time had a trooper write a report of the breakdown).  Coach got moving again, and I drove to where I was going.  Called Cummins and explained that they would have to pick it up in a week, as I was there on a business trip, and needed to get some business done.  In the meantime, found a loose battery cable, and after numerous short trips (3-10 miles) decided that it was fixed.  Took it out on an overnight, and it broke down comming over a bridge, and coasted to a stop in a seedy part of town.  After waiting 8 hours for a tow, it went to the Cummins dealer again, and I and my family (wife and 3 year old) went to a hotel.  Forward 3 weeks later, I get a call back from Cummins that it is fixed, this time it was a connection.  I spoke to Rapid Sales and Jim Sadler, and explained that after the history of the breakdowns, their response, and the lack of warranty, not only did I not want the coach, but my money back.  Sadler asked if I could call Cummins, and allow them to release the coach to his firm.  I stated that I wanted my money back PRIOR to releasing the coach.  He said he had a driver 400 miles north, and that the driver didn't have a check on him.  I explained that I bank at a bank located 1/4 mile from his location, and that he could make a deposit, and I would release the coach, as long as I had the first one back.  He said "he didn't do business like that" and that "he wasn't going to jack with me."  I replied that I would think about it and get back to him in the morning.  Next morning, I call the Cummins dealership, and get a voice mail for the service writer, I leave a message stating that they should not release the coach, until I let them know I have recieved my funds or a suitable agreement as such.  20 minutes later, I get a call from the same service writer, saying, "the guy from Rapid Sales picked up your coach late last night, said they were paying for the repair and that it was their coach.  Called Sadler, he said to stop by on my way back home, and that he would give me my money and the other coach, and hung up.  I still had 2 weeks in this other state, and after 14 more days in a hotel, was sent home (via air)  for an emergency.  After returning home, going through the extensive mail in my abscense, I find a letter from Rapid Sales and Jim Sadler, dated a few days after him stealing the coach, (without a check mind you) stating that if I hadn't picked up the coach in 2 weeks, he was calling it abandonment and I'd lose all.  I sent a documented letter back, requesting my funds.   A month later, I went through an illness that rendered me bed ridden for months.  Towards the end of Fall, I started to pursue this issue again, only to be ignored.  A few weeks ago, I sent 2 letters to Rapid Sales in both the Arlington, TN location, and one that was forwarded to their Florida location, demanding my money.  I have not heard from anyone either via phone, mail or email.  I have since gotten counsel, and will be seeking my day in court, and taking other remedies available in this country.
IT IS MY SINCERE HOPE, THAT NO ONE , EITHER BUYER OR SELLER, HAS TO GO THROUGH ANYTHING LIKE THIS AGAIN.   Thanks to all who have helped me with this matter.

To sum it up:
Sold me 1 coach  (took money)
Traded 1st, Sold me second  (took money and coach)
Coach broke down.  (Greif and Money)
Warranty expired prior to my purchase. (Greif)
Almost a month in hotel.  (Lots of  money)
Stole Coach  (Took money)
Won't return money or 1st coach.

Will keep you all posted as things progress.


----------



## golfcartguy (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: I need your help, fellow RVer's!

Check this out.  It seems there is a group started.  

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/caveatemptor1


----------

